# My Plant's Leaves Pointing Sky High



## stephaniesloan (Jul 15, 2011)

entered my grow room tonight, my plant leaves are pointing sky high, i thought wtf, only changes today were.

watered 1.5 litres each with half nutrients.

temps went from normal 29c (84f) down to 26c (79f) first time i have recorded this and dont know why it happened, normal temps are 28c to 30c.

i turned an extra normal fan on pointing upwards of the ceiling.

could this be it and is it a bad thing if your leaves are pointing upwards toward the ceiling,

does anybody know?


----------



## file13 (Jul 15, 2011)

leaves pointing up means its time to water


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 15, 2011)

file13 said:


> leaves pointing up means its time to water


watered 1.5 litres each plant at 11am with 50% nutrients at 68f, and i recorded the leaves up at 9pm.
10 hours later.


so, surely not.


----------



## jordan293 (Jul 15, 2011)

no it means they're looking for light u got nothing to worry about


----------



## patlpp (Jul 15, 2011)

They are happy campers


----------



## file13 (Jul 15, 2011)

i was told that if they are sticking straight up it is out of water. ever notice how the leaves droop down after you water and gradually come up? but you said you watered them so they will be fine


----------



## panhead (Jul 15, 2011)

If your plants leaves are reaching upwards like a peace sign you'd make with your fingers or like the letter V then all is better than ok.

When you see mj plants doing this its when the plant is happy with the total enviroment you have created for it,this look is what you should strive for in all future grows.

Do not chang anything,its a sign of very happy plants.


----------



## 80degreez (Jul 15, 2011)

I had read that this was an indication of high temperatures. Either that or good conditions, definitely not water though!


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 15, 2011)

panhead said:


> If your plants leaves are reaching upwards like a peace sign you'd make with your fingers or like the letter V then all is better than ok.
> 
> When you see mj plants doing this its when the plant is happy with the total enviroment you have created for it,this look is what you should strive for in all future grows.
> 
> Do not chang anything,its a sign of very happy plants.


i can keep it like this if i want to.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 15, 2011)

80degreez said:


> I had read that this was an indication of high temperatures. Either that or good conditions, definitely not water though!


 
temps are roughly the same as the last 8 weeks, only change was i added a fan near my cold air intake pointing skyward over my lights.


----------



## Chimpthepimp (Jul 15, 2011)

Nothing to worry about. They're ideal.


----------



## panhead (Jul 15, 2011)

file13 said:


> i was told that if they are sticking straight up it is out of water. ever notice how the leaves droop down after you water and gradually come up? but you said you watered them so they will be fine


You were given faulty information,whoever is feeding you this type info is surely not a seasoned grower,if i were you i'd disregard any further info you get from him.

Think about it for a second,if this was truely a sign of dry thirsty plants how can it account for hydroponics,my soil as well as hydro plants both exibit this through the different cycles of the grow,my hydro plants are watered 24 times a day so if it was a sign of thirsty plants no hydro grower would ever see this.

This is a sign of very happy plants & water has nothing at all to do with it.


----------



## panhead (Jul 15, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> i can keep it like this if i want to.


For now you should not change anything,being that you 1st saw this with cooler temps it tells you the plants much prefer the new cooler temp & are responding in a good way,do whatever you can to bring the room temp down to its new level as a steady temp.

One thing,this condition is not permenant & it will stop,its normally seen in mid to late veg through early bud,once the plant starts heavily producing bud the leaves will be working their asses off in photosynthesis to give the plant the bud making material it needs,at this point the plants will loose most of that look.

Start paying close attention to plants signs from this point on,being able to properly assess plant health by the look of the leaves is what will make you a successfull grower.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 16, 2011)

panhead said:


> For now you should not change anything,being that you 1st saw this with cooler temps it tells you the plants much prefer the new cooler temp & are responding in a good way,do whatever you can to bring the room temp down to its new level as a steady temp.
> 
> One thing,this condition is not permenant & it will stop,its normally seen in mid to late veg through early bud,once the plant starts heavily producing bud the leaves will be working their asses off in photosynthesis to give the plant the bud making material it needs,at this point the plants will loose most of that look.
> 
> Start paying close attention to plants signs from this point on,being able to properly assess plant health by the look of the leaves is what will make you a successfull grower.


 
thanks, i have noticed when they need water the lower leaves start to wilt,
after i feed them they look great again, although i may only have to give one or two of them a little water until next main nutrient feed time.
seems that some dry out quicker than others as i have 6 different species at different sizes although all the same age.

barneys farm lsd,
white siberian,
northern lights x big bud
purple haze 

and another two i cant remember.

i mixed all the id tags up when i was repotting so now i dont know what i have LOL.

as long as it smokes ok then who cares.


----------



## loveweed420 (Jul 16, 2011)

they are praying to the sun gods lol nothing to worry about


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 16, 2011)

what do i do if they all want harvesting at different times? my grow room is my drying room too.

and thanks to everyone that got their say in, and i appreciate your help, i have been taking pictures every week since week 1 and its week 8 today, i will post 1 photo of each week of my grow when they are ready for harvesting.


----------



## ylem (Jul 16, 2011)

healthy plants will position naturally their leaves to recieve the maximum amount of light. this is all your plants are doing. it is the sign of a healthy efficent plant.
keep an eye on individual plants and harvest when they're ripe to your liking.


----------



## DaveTheBear (Mar 18, 2014)

my girls have been doing this the last week or so (2 weeks into flower) . I had an idea that this was a good thing but thought I would check as I have previously had good advice from this forum and glad to see I was right, ....thanks for the info


----------



## Growan (Mar 18, 2014)

They fuckin' love you! Up, up and away! They have the strength and desire to reach for the sun. Good work.


----------



## downhill21 (Jan 23, 2021)

panhead said:


> If your plants leaves are reaching upwards like a peace sign you'd make with your fingers or like the letter V then all is better than ok.
> 
> When you see mj plants doing this its when the plant is happy with the total enviroment you have created for it,this look is what you should strive for in all future grows.
> 
> Do not chang anything,its a sign of very happy plants.


This guy is dead on. You want them praying.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 23, 2021)

Like these...


----------

